# Freischalten von Starcraft 2 geht irgendwie nicht...



## Kuhprah (27. Juni 2013)

Ich nehme an dass die Starter Edition ne ArtDemo oder so ist.. wie auch immer, sobald ich den Key eingebe und mich mit meinem Account einlogge (Hab ja einen von Diablo 3 schon) kommt diese Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Supportforum vom Battlenet kann ich nix schreiben weil ich nen Probeabo (  ) hab. 

Weiss jemand wie man das Game registriert so dass es auch geht? Ich werde da einfach nedd schlau, weiss nur dass er irgendwelche 13 GB runter geladen hat obwohl ich doch die CD habe...


----------



## derGronf (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Kuhprah,

ich denke einfach mal, du hast die Vollversion von Starcraft 2, auch wenn du hier von der Starter Edition spichst. Du musst dich bei deinem Account im battle.net anmelden und das Spiel, also deinen Key, mit dem Account verknüpfen. Das geht irgendwo: " Neues Spiel hinzufühgen" oder so heißt das. Erst dann kannst du das Spiel installieren, so wie ich mich erinnere. 



> Im Supportforum vom Battlenet kann ich nix schreiben weil ich nen Probeabo ( ) hab.


Das irritiert mich allerdings. Wenn du doch Diablo 3 hast, muss du dich ja schon mal beim Battle.net registriert haben. Dann solltest du auch an den Support schreiben können.

Und runtergalden hat er die Starter Version. Die kannst du, nachdem du den Key mit deinem Konto verbunden hast, benutzen.

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte das jetzt gehn.

DonCraig
sollte, könnte, müsste


----------



## XT1024 (27. Juni 2013)

Ja was steht denn im battle.net in der Accountübersicht unter _Ihre Spielaccounts_?
Entweder es ist da oder nicht, wenn es da ist steht bestimmt auch ein Typ dabei.


----------



## imischek (27. Juni 2013)

da du ja bereits d3 hast musste ja auch nen account haben 
und auf genau die selbe art d3 aktiviert haben


----------



## JPW (27. Juni 2013)

Dann wähle doch mal SC2 Starter in der Übersicht aus und gehe im nächsten Bild auf erweitern oder so. 

Der kleine grüne Pfeil zeigt eigentlich an, dass du auf eine höhere Version updaten kannst.

Edit:
Ansonsten Ticket an den Support schreiben nicht ins Forum.


----------



## imischek (27. Juni 2013)

ähhm du verwechselst da was ^^ ich bin nicht der ersteller des threads ^^ und nein die games sind aktuell ausser sc2
der grüne pfeil hat damit nix zu tun


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Juni 2013)

Mir ist grad aufgefallen dass es mit Wings of Liberty ins Menü gesetzt hat, aber ich Heart of the Warm gekauft hab....   Braucht man da den ersten Teil um den 2. spielen zu können oder wie?


----------



## JPW (29. Juni 2013)

Ja natürlich. 
Heart of the Swarm ist ein AddOn. 
Du brauchst zwingend Wings of Liberty. 
Aber ich kann dich trösten, dass auch das AddOn sein Geld wert ist.

Edit: Es gibt aber immer nur einen Client. Ob Starter Edition oder WoL oder komplett mit AddOn ist egal. Du lädst immer das gesamte Spiel. (Ok bei Starter Edition bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke schon.) 
Nur der Account mit dem du dich einloggst entscheidet, wieviel du vom Spiel nutzen kannst. 
Deshalb brauchst du eigentlich nichts mehr downloaden.

@imischeck Der Pfeil heißt dass man noch etwas erweitern kann. Bei D3 ist er nicht vorhanden, weil es noch kein AddOn gibt. 
Bei WoW handelt es sich dann um Laufzeitverlängerung oder Charakter Transfer usw...

Edit2: Steht sogar auf der Verpackung. Allerdings sehr klein...


----------



## JPW (29. Juni 2013)

Tapatalk lässt beim Edit keinen Bilderupload zu, daher Doppelpost.
Vielleicht kann ein Mod die Beiträge zusammenfügen, ansonsten ist es hoffentlich nicht so schlimm 

Ganz unten zum Schluss steht es:


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Juni 2013)

So, den 1. Teil bestellt.. hätte ich mir auch denken können


----------

